# Torkoal vs. Numel (+ team help)?



## Callie (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been playing Pokemon Sapphire and I'm wondering, which pokemon should I go with? Torkoal or Numel? I definitely want a fire type. Currently my team is Breloom, Mashtomp, and Swellow. I'm also wondering, should I add a Grimer I just caught to my team? And also, what electric type do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2012)

Electric; I'd say Chinchou/Electabuzz
I wouldn't add Grimer to your team.

For Numel or Torkoal;
Torkoal for defence
Numel for attack. 
Personally I'd pick Torkoal, isn't dual type, so wont take double damage from water attacks. And I prefer defence over attack


----------



## twinkinator (Feb 25, 2012)

Numel IMO. Camerupt (evolved form) is a useful asset I think I always had on my team. It's been too long since I played my Sapphire. I do remember it can learn Fissure, which is a 30% hit rate and is a 1-hit kill. Earthquake and Lava Plume or Flamethrower or some other strong fire move can also be learned.

Swellow and Marshtomp will be very deadly if you keep leveling them up.

As for an electric type, Magneton, Lanturn, or maybe Manectric (never used one) would be good. Grimer I would say is unnecessary, since most things weak to poison are also weak to a multitude of other things. Depending on where you are in the game, Regirock or Regice could be nice additions. I would definitely recommend Rayquaza when you catch it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2012)

Numel, when Evolved it's an awesome Camerupt!
I go with Chinchou or Elekid since the evolves are Cool!

Grimer is not needed since it's type is poison and there are other types that poison weakness monsters are weak too.

I like the rest of you team though.
Hmmmm that's only 5 pokemon though.

1. Numel
2. Breloom
3. Marshtomp
4. Swellow
5. (your electric choose)
6. ( not desided )


----------



## Yokie (Feb 26, 2012)

Torkoal is a good addition to your team, pick it.

And for an electric type, I'd recommend you pick Manectric.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 26, 2012)

Torkoal is a good choice for a Fire Pokemon, since it can learn Iron Defense and Overheat, which is one of the strongest Fire attacks in the game.

For an Electric type, I'd go with Manectric.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2012)

Since you chose Mudkip, you already have a ground type. If it were me, I would choose Torkoal. And instead of adding Grimer to your time, maybe add a Gulpin/Swalot? I know it's pretty good defensively. (But so is Grimer/Muk, so it's really up to your preference) As for and electric type, I always go with Electrike/Manectric. I love their design, and it's just an overall good pokemon.


----------

